# Miui - How Do I Pick Ringtones Within Apps?



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

So I'm running MIUI on my TBolt and most of it is pretty good. One fundamental problem I'm having (which I believe is fundamental to MIUI) is that there is no built-in Ringtone Picker. So, for example, when I use K9 Mail and assign a different ringtone to each email account, it sends an intent to the default "Ringtone Picker". Until I specify a default, I'm normally sent to a list including a system-level picker plus a couple third-party apps in here (Zedge, etc). However, I don't see this now. I ONLY see the third-party apps.

How can I pick ringtones from within applications in MIUI?


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

The best "hack" I've found thus far is using Rings Extended + Root Explorer. I hope there's a much better option than that...


----------

